
Stallman insists he's still Chief GNUisance while 18 maintainers want him out - hackertux
https://forums.theregister.co.uk/forum/all/2019/10/07/gnu_stallman_protest/
======
longcommonname
18 out of 300 to 400

------
rurban
They can leave the GNU Project very easily. The project will still be owned by
GNU, but GNU will have to find new maintainers. There's a lot of precedence
with this.

